# Drip tips



## Beethoven (22/5/16)

Hi All. Would appreciate some advice on drip tip for a Gemini ceramic. We cant all afford gold plated ones like a certain incumbent .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/5/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day/products/fodi-marbled-drip-tips-by-hcigar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (22/5/16)

http://vaporize.co.za/drip-tips/


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/16)

A straw and some prestic should work if you're in a pinch

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

